# Travel Forum?



## *5+5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Was there an answer on whether or not a Travel Forum would be created?

 I think it's a great idea for all the jet-setters and frequent travelers to post info on their destinations, vacations, cruises, etc. all in one place.  It would be fun, the members could post reviews on hotels, restaurants, places to see and maybe assist in finding deals and the like. 

What do you say Mods?


----------



## awhyley (Mar 2, 2009)

I second this motion.


----------



## Innocent_Kiss (Mar 2, 2009)

Me three! :bouncegre


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. 

Hopefully the mods will answer soon.


----------



## lennet93 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was going to ask the same thing. I would love to see a travel forum!


----------



## Allandra (Mar 9, 2009)

*5+5 said:


> Was there an answer on whether or not a Travel Forum would be created?
> 
> I think it's a great idea for all the jet-setters and frequent travelers to post info on their destinations, vacations, cruises, etc. all in one place.  It would be fun, the members could post reviews on hotels, restaurants, places to see and maybe assist in finding deals and the like.
> 
> What do you say Mods?



Yes, there was an answer (on another thread about this).  There won't be a travel forum on the LHCF right now.  The off topic forum can be used for travel information for now.


----------



## awhyley (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  I'll be eagerly awaiting the forum when eventually introduced.


----------



## loved (Aug 19, 2009)

bumping.......


----------

